

When is your maintenance window? - brohoolio

When is your maintenance window?<p>Ours is Saturday 11pm to Sunday 7am. Some of the teams are advocating for weekday updates for the application layers as they say they want to know if users are having any problems right away instead of Monday morning.<p>I&#x27;m curious when your windows are and why.
======
mtmail
Any time, multiple code and data launches per day. With redundant hardware
it's assumed that you can always take one server out for, e.g. a kernel
update. The extra capital investment is tiny compared to engineer salaries.
The approach of having a huge test suite and test servers lucky started when
the company was founded 10 years.

I think management values engineer's time (well happyness) over the (very
rare) event of a rollback. In fact the strictest maintenance window is for
upgrading the office, e.g. new router or VPN: after work hours.

------
jonpublic
We can do maintenance after 5pm any day of the week as long as it isn't
disruptive.

